# blaze king woodburning stove



## csmith5716 (Oct 7, 2009)

Anyone out there with this type of stove.

I just bought this used stove this year. I have questions about its operation! Someone with experience with this type, please help me with what you know!

[email protected]


----------



## WidowMaker (Oct 8, 2009)

You'll get more replies if you repost in the wood burning forum, or perhaps one of the mods could move this post for the new guy...oh yea, welcome to AS


----------



## mckeetree (Oct 14, 2009)

csmith5716 said:


> Anyone out there with this type of stove.
> 
> I just bought this used stove this year. I have questions about its operation! Someone with experience with this type, please help me with what you know!
> 
> [email protected]



What's the deal here is this stove stolen? Experience with a stolen stove? Why no, I don't know anything about it.


----------



## fubar2 (Oct 14, 2009)

You are going to have to give some details. Was it lost or stolen?


----------



## Nosmo (Nov 5, 2009)

It looks like from reading his post he has bought the stove and wants to know how to operate it. I don't think he stole it and it has not been stolen from him. 

Nosmo


----------



## randyg (Nov 18, 2009)

Perhaps he figured the stove was just a little "hot" when he bought it?


----------



## fubar2 (Nov 18, 2009)

Paper, wood, and a match has always worked for me.


----------



## treesquirrel (Jan 1, 2010)

Stolen stoves are difficult to light since you can't locate them.....


----------

